# Making a fool out of myself



## PinkLore (Jun 1, 2018)

i made bandcamp...
comment with your's if you got one...I'll listen to you <3
yall will probably laugh buuut maybe someone would really like it. 
:3
prettybird.bandcamp.com


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Jun 1, 2018)

The volume is way low, the songs are good. I liked the last one .. Smokey Witch? Anyway, you did not make a fool out of yourself and more power to ya. ~ peace and I don't have a cc or pp so next time I get a prepaid for parts, I'll buy a download


----------



## PinkLore (Jun 2, 2018)

A Simple Step Van said:


> The volume is way low, the songs are good. I liked the last one .. Smokey Witch? Anyway, you did not make a fool out of yourself and more power to ya. ~ peace and I don't have a cc or pp so next time I get a prepaid for parts, I'll buy a download


Thank you for listening dood!  downloads are free


----------



## LysergicAbreaction (Jun 2, 2018)

Great stuff. Thank you for sharing.


----------

